# What is the average $ cost of a cord of wood in your area?



## bogydave

Here in Wasilla Alaska area:
Split/seasoned:
$250 for birch, 
$200 birch/spruce mix but they don't say how much spruce
Delivery sometimes extra.

We can get 10 cords long length trees, you cut & split about $100 to $125  /cord. ($1,000.00 & up)
(looking for cheaper on this one, sounds high$ )

I did that years ago, seemed to get about 9 cords when cut & split. (was $550 then) {forgot when then was  }
normal?


----------



## rdust

As long as you don't expect to have burnable wood without seasoning it I'd say 150-180 is the going rate for mixed hardwoods.


----------



## Todd

$135- $180 for Oak around here c/s/d, I've seen less for rounds or cut your own load on Craigs list.


----------



## gzecc

150-200 in north central NJ


----------



## bogydave

Not enough savings for me to drive 7,000 miles round trip for yet.


----------



## jharkin

Around here the Boston burbs its averaging 300 a cord for split and delivered (no stacking). I see craigslist ads in the city asking that much for a face cord.

Neighbor gets green rounds delivered direct from the mill for under 150/cord  - 3 cord minimum. I've got to get in on that....


----------



## Jeff S

Because of the Emerald ash borer,the bulk of the wood I see for sale is Ash ranging from $40 - $55 a face cord.Assuming the wood is cut to about 16" that would work out to $120 - $165 per full cord ,delivery extra.


----------



## SolarAndWood

We consistently have guys on Craigslist here selling for $35/fc pickup.  The bigger companies want $60 to $75 delivered.


----------



## Jeff S

I have not seen good hardwood in the $35 - $40 per face-cord range in many years which shows how hard times are and that wood heat is a true bargain at the present moment .If it wasn't for the fact that I have close to 200 dead Ash trees on my 5 acre wood lot that I'm trying to clean up before they fall over and make a huge mess I would be buying up some of this affordable wood.


----------



## SolarAndWood

It would seem that it is only a matter of time before EAB hits here.  While I hate to see the loss of timber, it makes for an ideal scrounging environment.  Even at $35/fc, I  have no problem justifying scrounging.  Just wouldn't sell it for that.  How is that for logic.


----------



## Jeff S

Makes perfect sense to me because once EAB hits your area the woodlots will be devastated making scrounging so much easy-er.If possible store as much as you have room for while the getting is good.


----------



## flyingcow

Varies, up here I've seen $150 c/s/d. Seen as high as $200. I paid $175 for c/s/d and very well seasoned last year, bought 4 cords.
I bought 12 cord(60,000lbs) of rock maple and beech. $95 delivered tree length. Incredibly nice wood. Nothing over 12 inches round(maybe a couple of trees). Bought it in late feb/1st of march. did not see a spec of dirt. No joke, it was incredibly clean. Touched up saw every 3 tanks, and didn't have to work to hard at doing that. Stacked up to 10 cord. Which is what i figured it would. If i'd bought mixed hardwood, would have been more cord stacked, but would not have been as high btu.


----------



## Gunks

Here in Ulster County,NY a cord of mostly oak and maple is around $175 -200.   That's what I gathered from friends who purchased their firewood.  My firewood is 100% scrounged.


----------



## Duetech

3 cord green c/s/d bulk oak-hickory $400 or $133.00 per cord.


----------



## HardWoodW

$150-$180/cord  hardwoods split and delivered here.  ash borer is in the next county- about 30 miles from me.  I've been careful not to move any ash because of it.  I have 4 ash trees in my front yard so I think it's only a matter of time- when it happens I'll probably turn from a scrounger into somebody asking for a scrounger since I live in the city and won't have room to store it all


----------



## John the Painter

Here on Prince Edward Island it's around $160 - $200 c/s/d for seasoned hardwood and around $110 for 8ft lengths.Softwood runs about $120 - $140 c/s/d.


----------



## Danno77

My wood guy charges 45 bucks for a truck load. I didn't need any from him this year,cause i have enough scrounged. he delivers in a f150 and manages to get well over a facecord in there. if i had to guess i'd say i'm paying 45 for 1.5 face cords cut split delivered and stacked right by the house. it's partially seasoned at the beginning of the winter he generally does the entire load the same day he brings it. i wouldn't buy it by the truckload from anyone else, but i know him pretty well as i work with him. he doesn't pretend its seasoned, but it's generally oak and the like and doesn't understand why i care. he just says whether he thinks it will be harder to get it started or not. once brought a load over and wouldn't charge me because it wasn't good oak.

moral: good wood guys are hard to find. i pay mine more than he asks and gave him a christmas "bonus" last year. now he's out for the season for carpal tunnel surgery.


----------



## Dune

True story; Add in the Cape Cod Times yesterday, 

Firewood: 
128 cuft -seasoned $350
384 cuft-seasoned $999
384 cuft-forest fresh $829

The other dealers in the area are very close in price, one I know charges $400 for cut split delivered locust.


----------



## LLigetfa

bogydave said:
			
		

> Not enough savings for me to dry 7,000 miles round trip for yet.


is that a wink or a nod?

I'm a tad closer to you and I paid $1200 CDN for a 12 cord load of logs.  Fuel surcharge would probably still be too prohibitive.


----------



## btj1031

Green $175-$200 c/s/d, "seasoned" or "dry" $250-$300 c/s/d


----------



## StackedLumber

around here it's kinda funny, you get some guys offering $55-60 per face cord and add $10 if you wanted it delivered, and then there's 3 pretty good sized outfits that sell loads a $745-$760 for 10 pulp cords of maple, beech, or oak delivered!  you can guess where everyone buys their wood!


----------



## bogydave

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough savings for me to dry 7,000 miles round trip for yet.
> 
> 
> 
> is that a wink or a nod?
> 
> I'm a tad closer to you and I paid $1200 CDN for a 12 cord load of logs.  Fuel surcharge would probably still be too prohibitive.
Click to expand...



Supposed to be a smile

Hardwood or spruce??

That & border regulations. Imperial gallon would confuse the fuel surcharge issue anyway 
At least it's not as high $ as Dune says in Cape cod.  $350  :bug: 
(It's even tuff for horse farms here to get hay through, unless you are a commercial carrier.)

I'll keep looking for a long load this summer.
 I enjoy the cutting. Will enjoy the splitting when I get a Hydraulic splitter. 
Will still be cheaper than Natural gas.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

My average cost is still $0


----------



## Bigg_Redd

StackedLumber said:
			
		

> around here it's kinda funny, you get some guys offering $55-60 per face cord and add $10 if you wanted it delivered, and then there's 3 pretty good sized outfits that sell loads a $745-$760 for 10 pulp cords of maple, beech, or oak delivered!  you can guess where everyone buys their wood!



What's a "pulp cord"?


----------



## bogydave

log length, I think.
Delivery is in logs, you cut.
Typically you have to buy more than 1 cord (10 normal here in AK)


----------



## highmark800

Ad in this mornings paper: $75 per pulp cord delivered. But you can get a permit for the national forest for 5 cords for $25


----------



## mayhem

$200-225 per "cord" of "seasoned" wood.

Cord and seasoned are definable terms based upon the context within the sentence structure and the phase of the moon.  For example, in the case of local advertisements, cord means, whatever tehy fit into their truck, typically measured by a number of scoops with their loader to fill the truck.  Seasoned means its been split for more than a day this season.  Tree could have been cut down this week or 2 years ago.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

piney said:
			
		

> Ad in this mornings paper: $75 per pulp cord delivered. But you can get a permit for the national forest for 5 cords for $25



Cutting permits in the Olympic NF are worthless as the cutting rules are so restrictive. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## highmark800

I must say that the Forest service is a joke, We have so much beetle kill that is not allowed to be cut for this, that and another reason. Each forest and ranger dist is different. I cut on my own place and I see at least 8 trees that will be coming down next spring / summer.


----------



## Flatbedford

I see from $150-$250/cord here in lower NY. I bought greenish for $150 from a friend last summer and scrounged this and next winter's this year.


----------



## billb3

I haven't done a lot of looking this year, but I've seen  $350.00 / cord and $225.00 / cord.
A friend of a friend with a small landscaping business is charging $275 / cord for red oak  cut down and split last  year.
Dumped in the driveway. May  all be gone by now.


----------



## maytrix

Dune said:
			
		

> True story; Add in the Cape Cod Times yesterday,
> 
> Firewood:
> 128 cuft -seasoned $350
> 384 cuft-seasoned $999
> 384 cuft-forest fresh $829
> 
> The other dealers in the area are very close in price, one I know charges $400 for cut split delivered locust.



That's a lot for "seasoned" - You can get Kiln Dried for about that same price.  I bought a cord last year that I knew was only seasoned about 6 months, but they didn't say they just let it sit outside uncovered.  Worst cord I ever got.  This year I went with Kiln dried and have wood I've cut and am letting season for next year.


----------



## StackedLumber

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> StackedLumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around here it's kinda funny, you get some guys offering $55-60 per face cord and add $10 if you wanted it delivered, and then there's 3 pretty good sized outfits that sell loads a $745-$760 for 10 pulp cords of maple, beech, or oak delivered!  you can guess where everyone buys their wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "pulp cord"?
Click to expand...


Pulp cord here is a log length cord measurement-4ft x 4ft x 8 ft


----------



## StackedLumber

and bogydave is right the pulp cord is log length wood that you have to cut and split yourself.  usually have to buy in 10 cord groups or more . . .however, i just scored it a 5 cords! 

we have the forestry service permit here too-$25.  Emerald ash borer has done a number on the woods here, not as bad as the bettle kills out west, but enough to be a pain.


----------



## d.n.f.

Log length delivered?
Out my way that means 50 to 65' depending on the logging truck.
Logging truck length is different depending on where you live (d.o.t.)
16 cords on a truck here.  Give or take a cord.
1500 bucks for pine
1800 bucks for fir
2000 for larch

All wood quoted is green as nobody but me knows what dry wood is:
You buck/split/haul starting at 105 per cord for pine/fir
all the rest split and delivered...
Pine around 150 to 180 per cord.
Fir around 170 to 200 per cord.
Larch around 200 or so.

And nobody even knows what a face cord is out west.


----------



## River19

Split and seasoned in NEK VT is anywhere from $175-250 delivered.  I just ordered another 2 cord for this weekend.  We just finished our cabin up this fall so getting some wood split and stacked wasn’t in the cards when I had to complete a whole home…….although I did just finish cutting up all the scrap in the basement for kindling, which yielded a decent amount and I have a ton of crap for the outdoor fire pit (Kiln dried 4x6 cutoffs and 2x6’s etc.).

I will say, I passed up on some cheaper but shadier options for wood this year.  I bought one cord from this kid earlier in the year and I have been satisfied with the quality and dryness of the wood (12% on the meter on average), so I don’t mind throwing the coin to him………….but damned if I’m buying 3-5 cords per year at $225.

I need to look into getting some green logs delivered next year to split in the summer.  What is a reasonable ballpark for roughly 3 cord worth of green logs?  Any thoughts?

Steve


----------



## joshlaugh

140-175 for hardwood


----------



## Jeb1heat

Guy I bought my christmas tree from here in jersey had 175/cord c/s/s 6 months.


----------



## Spikem

jharkin said:
			
		

> Around here the Boston burbs its averaging 300 a cord for split and delivered (no stacking). I see craigslist ads in the city asking that much for a face cord.
> 
> Neighbor gets green rounds delivered direct from the mill for under 150/cord  - 3 cord minimum. I've got to get in on that....



Yeah, I'd love to be in on that also!


----------



## Spikem

billb3 said:
			
		

> I haven't done a lot of looking this year, but I've seen  $350.00 / cord and $225.00 / cord.
> A friend of a friend with a small landscaping business is charging $275 / cord for red oak  cut down and split last  year.
> Dumped in the driveway. May  all be gone by now.



Hell, I'm even having trouble _*finding*_ log length these days.


----------



## jdinspector

Here in Chicago $280-350 for a cord. Face cords are all over the place. $75 to $150. Very dependent on species. Oak and cherry seem to be the most expensive.


----------



## katwillny

Aint Sara Palin FromWassila AK.?


----------



## ansehnlich1

Here in South PA $140 to $175 a cord. 

I get log length in March from a local sawmill, I think it was $350 last year for 5 cord worth of either red or chestnut oak with a few sticks of cherry or locust thrown in for good measure.


----------



## djamwolfe

Just got a quote on 20 pulp cords delivered, $1800 for green oak and the funny part is they are asking $2000 for "seasoned" log length oak. 
If that oak has been down for 8 years maybe it will be somewhat seasoned, but ill just save $200 and season it myself.

Devon


----------



## bogydave

Still looking for decent price in my area for some seasoned wood.
Found this outfit but the way it's "not stacked" to season well, I'm not sure it's ready to burn now.
Looks like I could get it for $225/cord if I haul.
Nice set up, but shouldn't it be stacked to season properly?
http://alaskafirewoodsales.com/


----------



## bogydave

They want $250/cord for birch with out delivery. 
A little much being everyone here says sellers seasoned wood is not really seasoned.


----------



## hareball

Just paid $200 for a delivered cord of "seasoned" oak today.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30

If i had me a me a big flat bed truck , I would head north to most of you guys and sell you some wood, around here it's hard to get people to give you 45 to 55 dollars for a cord of wood, and thats top of line wood to red oak white oak, black locust, beech, and hickory, not many people here burn wood and there plenty to get aound here with all the mountains we have.


----------



## hareball

ROAD TRIP


----------



## bogydave

RIDGERUNNER30 said:
			
		

> If i had me a me a big flat bed truck , I would head north to most of you guys and sell you some wood, around here it's hard to get people to give you 45 to 55 dollars for a cord of wood, and thats top of line wood to red oak white oak, black locust, beech, and hickory, not many people here burn wood and there plenty to get aound here with all the mountains we have.



Get a couple of shipping containers, hook up with a wood seller up north. Ship only premium seasoned wood, the dryer it is the lighter it is.
Ship on a train, or back haul semi or drive yourself??
http://www.buyerzone.com/industrial/storage-containers/bps-storage-containers-prices.html#used

If nothing else they might make a cheap wood shed. 40 X 8 X 8 outside for a standard.

standard inside 39' 6" X 7' 8" X 7' 10" (18+ cords)


----------



## gibson

$150-200 a cord here on craigslist.  Some "seasoned" as high as $250, but who knows what you get.


----------



## TreePapa

Seasoned oak as high as $400 / cord. "Seasoned" Eukie $300 / cord. Typical tree-service "firewood" (i.e., a mix of whatever they cut down last week) $200 / cord, $100 to $150 / F-150 load (overload, actually). Or less. Or more. Some sellers charge more in the winter, imagine that.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------

